# dozens of bomb dogs killed



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.fresnobee.com/news/nation-world/world/article85568492.html


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

This is disheartening news. These contractors are scum.

GG


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

follow up:http://nypost.com/2016/06/24/ex-workers-say-company-abused-bomb-sniffing-dogs-to-death/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It's interesting what fear does to people. If what is claimed is true, without help, the dogs are probably better off now.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Principals of the company hold American passports.


----------

